# Apostille Documents



## anirban1709 (Jul 25, 2017)

Dear All,
I am new to this forum and would be moving to Netherlands on Work Visa.

I have a query regarding the Apostille of the Birth Certificate and Marriage Certificate. Is it mandatory to get the documents re-issued in the last 6 months? If anyone of you have recently registered please let me know your views on the same.

Many Thanks for your kind help!


----------

